# Possibly the worst interior EVER



## wannabe painter

People,

Where do I start. This has been dropped off, I have it for a week as the customer is on holiday...

The plan is get the solid stuff out, and just shampoo every ounce of material I can, and scrub all the plastic back up also using my compressor to reach the hidden filth...

Any recommendations, because Im really not sure:























































Cheers


----------



## dubsport

Haha - good luck - get the powerhose out!

Hope u have tetnus jab handy, lol!


----------



## Brazo

Builders skip?


----------



## Car Key

The vegitation with weed killer, would be a start.


----------



## Silva1

:doublesho i would get a small brush to brush everything out before even going near it with the vac - but even the vac i would use some apc and a stiff brush to try to remove any more dirt/tougher stains then vaccum it out 

as for the dash dust it all down- wipe down with apc and dress with poorboys :thumb: hope that helped


----------



## SURFERROSA

Like.......somebody is the owner of that?

You're going to need a JCB to empty the solid stuff out first mate.


----------



## Silva1

comes close to Ians car full of sick

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60942&highlight=sick


----------



## alanjo99

PLENTY of APC and elbow grease !


----------



## npinks

with only a week i would.....

1)Go to the travel agents and get them to give the owner a weeks extension

2)when they get back from the extended hols charge them double

I think they are taking the  with that one


----------



## MickCTR

Erm, good luck! Napalm might be a good start!


----------



## Clark @ PB

If i had a week i'd take the back seats out and what ever else possible and pressure wash them before giving them a good scrub. i used to do this in my valeting days and it works well. 

Then just empty all the other crap out and begin hoovering, break it into stages. I always hoover, then shampoo, then wipe down plastics etc. Even on the worst cars this process wont fail you, they always look less duanting once hoovered!


----------



## talisman

if it was me i would take the bull by horns!!...out with seats, out with carpet and would be very tempted to jet wash the carpets to get the dirt out, as you will there all week with a vac and cleaner, take a while to drip dry though, i,m sure the rest of inside blown out with a airline you would see a good result...


----------



## wannabe painter

Ive just about got all of "heavy" stuff out now, 2 tesco back full of grit and rubble.. 
The guy is a landscape gardner, and drinks in my local. Its almost a bet to prove I can do proper tips and not just the nicer cars he sees me doing... 

The finish photos will be posted, but its looking like a long easter weekend!!


----------



## jonny feel good

POLITELY till him to get lost!!


----------



## wannabe painter

I went to take the seats out tonight, but for some reason I cant get to the bolts... Its a right nightmare. I could at least get the main stuff done in my garage at night!! 

Would I be looked at funny for saying Im actually excited to see how good I can get it looking? ? ? ?


----------



## Clark @ PB

wannabe painter said:


> I went to take the seats out tonight, but for some reason I cant get to the bolts... Its a right nightmare. I could at least get the main stuff done in my garage at night!!
> 
> Would I be looked at funny for saying Im actually excited to see how good I can get it looking? ? ? ?


Nope, i used to love a challenge like that and actually did a Focus interior that was nearly worse than that! Nowadays i'd tell you where to go though lol!!


----------



## Multipla Mick

wannabe painter said:


> Would I be looked at funny for saying Im actually excited to see how good I can get it looking? ? ? ?


Not at all! The transformation just from giving it a thorough vaccing will knock your socks off, never mind when you get around to doing the finishing touches. Much better sense of achievement and satisfaction doing something like that than a well kept interior. Looking forward to seeing the after photos :thumb:


----------



## wannabe painter

Thats the sign of being a successful detailer, my day shall come, I HOPE.. LOL

Meanwhile, nothing better than everyone down your local pub thinking highly of your cleaning ability!


----------



## Clark @ PB

wannabe painter said:


> Thats the sign of being a successful detailer, my day shall come, I HOPE.. LOL
> 
> Meanwhile, nothing better than everyone down your local pub thinking highly of your cleaning ability!


aye, now you'll get all the $hitters!


----------



## little john

Contact Norwich union, my dad wrote his n reg astra estate off just before christmas only the front sub frame was knackered and swap the interior as the interior in his was almost spotless considering it was a few years old and used for transporting scouts camping and to and from activities. yes it was the same trim as that one.

Good luck with it.


----------



## wannabe painter

Clark said:


> aye, now you'll get all the $hitters!


Ive had them all... The best are the ones that say Ive not had chance to clean it, IN 3 YEARS! Then you say 70.00 for a top whack valet and they look at you like your nuts...

Does anyone know of a drying agent for wet vaccing, just to assist with the old drying time.


----------



## Clark @ PB

wannabe painter said:


> Ive had them all... The best are the ones that say Ive not had chance to clean it, IN 3 YEARS! Then you say 70.00 for a top whack valet and they look at you like your nuts...
> 
> Does anyone know of a drying agent for wet vaccing, just to assist with the old drying time.


I'd say you're selling yourself WAY short at £70. even when i was valeting i'd have quoted £150/200 for that


----------



## wannabe painter

I might aswell buy the car off him for that LOL


----------



## ANDY S2

Give the client an high price if they say no its there loss you could do
4or5 interiors earn twice as much for less work and stress you are not 
held to anything unless you work for someone else of course..
put the heaters on or i sometimes run an old hair dryer not touching anything
just hanging .


----------



## Mark M

You better hope he comes back for it :lol:


----------



## golf548

Burn it!!!!!!


----------



## GlynRS2

You certainly have your work cut out for you there. 
I would try and remove the seats to improve access and then may start with a yard broom!


----------



## peekaboo

I spent six years mobile valeting, I am now a courier, I did enjoy the job, valeting cars in this state is what made me pack it in, people think you can work miricles and we usually can, but not for poor money, without been greedy there is at least £200 of work required here, have fun


----------



## ianFRST

ive done worse! did a farmers landy, he bought it new in 1992, kept it nice for a few years, and then didnt bother cleaning it....

he said "the rain washes it" :lol: took me 5 hours to do the interior, which hadnt been cleaned it 12+ years :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care

Any updates ???


----------



## parish

Bah, stop being a wimp - I can show you a Frontera which makes that look like it's just been valeted - most of the stuff is dry looking at the photos so a vac will shift 90% of it.


----------



## mouthyman

I did a ford ranger that was used by a farmer, and it was extremely bad, every piece of trim had thick mud on it and the dog hair was the worst i have ever seen, you couldnt even see the carpet it was that bad and the smell made you feel sick.

it took a whole day with 2 people on it and pretty much a whole bottle of autosmart brisk


----------



## Martin Burnard

Like wise I have just cleaned a Mazda 323 that was used as a dog kennel for 3 years, and never cleaned. 16 hours saw the vehicle sparkling..... but I do run a car sales business, I knocked £400 off the car value because of the mess, and the stench of dog!


----------



## PootleFlump

I met a bloke a few weeks back, came to collect some shot media and his car was an absolute tip. Obviously a work hack but about 100x worse than the car which started this thread!


----------



## Ashtra

What an animal.


----------



## silver bmw z3

See if you can sell it and buy a better condition one and take a cut yourself !


----------



## Bigpikle

any updates???

I thought you needed planning permission to have that much building stuff in one place :doublesho

maybe he's still hoovering it.....


----------



## dominic84

You should see some cars I've done if you think that's bad! Just get stuck in with a vacuum and a couple brushes (i.e. paint brush for the vents and a stiff brush for the upholstery) before wiping everything down with a good interior cleaner. The mats will be easy because they are rubber and can simply be jet washed off, so all in all it looks worse than it actually is.

As others have said, any progress updates?


----------



## wannabe painter

Im sure there are worse out there, and to be truthful I have done worse in different ways.. dog hairs etc. 

This one is just the shear volume of stone, gravel, dust and any other creatures amongst it all that what shocked me. 

Anyway, the pictures are coming (uploading as I speak), the weather has kind of hampered progress slightly..


----------



## GBS

Unless they were paying me a nice some by the hour I wouldn't touch it. I think they would have to pay more then it's worth to bring it back to life.


----------



## topboss

I helped Paul out on this one......lost count of how many buckets full of gravel/stone/sand etc we took out of it and don't even get me started on how times the vac was emptied out. This was one of those "personal challenges" for Paul (still trying to work out how I got roped into it lol) but I'm sure you'll all agree (once the pics are uploaded) the improvment is fantastic.


----------



## wannabe painter

*Results*

Sorry for the delay, Ive had a fair few cars in this weekend, mostly just quick valets, but anyway, please let me know what you think to the improvement.

Also : Massive thank you to Topboss for his help on the day. 6 hours flat out for us both :wall:

Results:











































































































































































Thanks for looking, please give your comments.

Wannabe Painter & Topboss


----------



## nick1275

same car????? lol

nice work braver than some doing that!


----------



## Multipla Mick

Great stuff! 
:lol: at all that crap under the back seat cushions too. Cracking job though, and surely added a chunk to the value of the car. I used to love the manky interiors, really satisfying to do. Bet the owner will be gobsmacked when he sees that. Proper job! :thumb:


----------



## BILL

Well done guys, what a turnaround :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care

fantastic work matey :thumb:


----------



## wannabe painter

If only!! 
He picked it up, went home. Then drove past my house with all his tools and equipment stuffed in the back again... 

Some people eh! It was almost tantrum worthy!!


----------



## Multipla Mick

wannabe painter said:


> If only!!
> He picked it up, went home. Then drove past my house with all his tools and equipment stuffed in the back again...
> 
> Some people eh! It was almost tantrum worthy!!


Blinking  ! Well, at least all the effort you both put in is appreciated on here :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

What a great turn around!


----------



## Auto Finesse

haha have fun !


----------



## littlemissGTO

wannabe painter said:


> If only!!
> He picked it up, went home. Then drove past my house with all his tools and equipment stuffed in the back again...
> 
> Some people eh! It was almost tantrum worthy!!


Awesome turnaround. What kind of work does this guy do?


----------



## GlynRS2

You certainly turned that one around - great work :thumb:

As long as you were paid well for the job, I would not worry what the owner does with it now. He may well come back sooner next time though


----------



## Bigpikle

incredible results from both of your efforts :thumb:

wow.....rather you then me


----------



## Paul-T

Well done, a great job. You must both be totally knackered.


----------



## wannabe painter

The guy is a landscape gardener and was quite proud that he hadnt as much as washed his car in 2+ years. . 

I was really impressed personally. As for well paid.. mmm, I darent tell you how much I charged - Partly because my drive needs laying soon, so need to play the favour card LOL


----------



## paddy328

LoL. Nice work. Make sure he sorts you out when you have your drive done.


----------



## topboss

If he doesn't we'll put back what we took out of his car......mind you.....would he notice lol


----------



## dazzo

Awesome work mate, that is some turnaround!


----------



## Parkywrx

Top result mate...

I can see you having an impressive drive way out of that!...


----------



## Nuclear Tom

Cracking turn around that!!!


----------



## Gleammachine

Clark said:


> Nowadays i'd tell you where to go though lol!!


:lol: and hand a box of matches over.


----------



## mattchubb1

what a state that was in before!!! great turnaround! was the outside just as bad??


----------



## marksg

Fantastic transformation!


----------



## Wol

great job mate


----------



## Don-R

What a great job on the car. 

Remember doing the same for my father-in-Law when he purchased his 5th Gen Prelude. It had lived near the coast and the previous owner was a dog owner too!! Took Me 10 hours to remove all the sand and Dog hairs then clean and buff everything up.

Thats the difference between them and us lot on here. We like to see a clean motor and will spend time and effort in keeping them clean and looked after, even if some of you do it as a source of Employement. 

For others its just a box with four wheels on....end of story.


----------



## Garyman

Good going guys :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Great transformation bud! :thumb:


----------



## rasA4

Absoulety Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Mini 360

Have they had it over a year and is it over 10 years old?


----------



## M4D YN

we can compare notes :lol::lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124612


----------



## neilb62

Amazingly bad, you could have grown spuds in the carpet!

You did a top job, and it must be galling that the owner didn't seem to care much.

Still that's life I suppose!
:thumb:


----------



## M444 SRV

*Very well done mate, excellent results! you should be very pleased with yourself*


----------



## Avanti

Excellent, love seeing the interior turnarounds. :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

very nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## andyj

Guys, haven't you notice this thread is over a year old !!! :lol:

Someone has dragged it out of the archive !! 

All credit to the guy for cleaning it up the way he did though, I'd have just jetwashed the interior!


----------



## mk2jon

good job you have a week to do it,i hope we get some afters pics:doublesho


----------



## mk2jon

mk2jon said:


> good job you have a week to do it,i hope we get some afters pics:doublesho


sorry,just seen the afters:wall:


----------

